# Growth on jewel



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

My poor jewel cichlid has grown a huge pimple looking thing on its nose. It started off small and after some reading a lot of people said it would go away and pop per-say.

Well it hasn't, and I just noticed a fairly large hole developing behind its eye now.

Ive had it for 5 or so years and haven't ever had any issues. Have had the same setup and such.

I wont lie though i don't have a test kit and have no clue about my water. I just try and do my weekly water changes but at times I miss them.

Last week I did a 50% water change cause the water was looking pretty murky and had a green tinge to it. On another note my plecos in there seem to be just happy as can be and it doesnt seem to be affecting them at all.

I got a pic of the nose, but it seems to hide a lot now if he sees me coming.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

using plecos as a reference for your tanks water health isnt a good move, ive heard of them living in a freakin snow bank for 6 wks. they are pretty tolerant to bad water /bad conditions


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Its all I got in my tank right now and trying to get rid of them as well.

I will have to buy a test kit and then until then i will try and do 25% water changes every few days.


----------

